
Product Pricing: More Art than Science - TheRenee
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/04/10/david-hassell-more-art-than-science/
======
shanellem
"If you decide to raise the price, you can grandfather in all of your existing
customers, and if you decide to lower it, you can give them all the new
price."

Not doing this is one of the biggest mistakes companies can make re: pricing.

------
crystalrichard
This is great - a #mustread.

------
LaurenLee
Fantastic read --very practical advice for startups, especially in the saas
category.

------
ava
A must read !! Impressive !!

